# PDF reader for java phones?



## prashanthnbhat (May 31, 2007)

Can I get a pdf reader for se w810i?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

nope..n poss...


----------



## ashnik (Jun 3, 2007)

If u r talking abt ebooks

well i have same phone too, but can't find a proper PDF reader.
Instead I use readmaniac s/w which reads .txt files.
first convert .pdf in .txt and then transfer.


----------



## ssrhhrm (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just purchased a phone with a crappy pdf viewer.
I am not good with computers. But how do you convert a pdf file to either .txt or .doc?
Can anyone help?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2009)

I got a good .doc reader...but still no luck with pdf reader..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2009)

okk now i got a PDF reader for java phones...but it does not open file bigger then 500kb and even if it opens it does not show properly...can anybody test it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2009)

hey anybody tested mobilepdf....its not working good in my mobile...file should be under 500kb


----------



## atiq (Mar 25, 2009)

Can not open the zip file I think file is bad.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2009)

let me try again

Try this *www.4shared.com/file/94835360/72cbac1d/MobilePdf.html


----------

